# how to remove bathtub overflow plate - no screws



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never seen or heard of one with no exposed screws.
Any access from the back side?
Got a picture of it?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

plumbingfix said:


> Almost all the bathtub overflow plates I can find on the web show one (or two) long screws attaching them to the overflow pipe. I am trying to remove an overflow plate that does not have these screws. I'm guessing that the overflow plate itself screws onto the pipe, and I've tried turning the entire plate, but no luck. Are there standard ways these things are attached? Thanks.


a picture is worth a 1000 words....:yes:


----------



## plumbingfix (Apr 11, 2012)

here it is...thanks...


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

looks like the little knob that holds chain unscrews....to remove face plate:yes::yes: nice picture by the way....


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe the pin in the middle holding the chain serves as the screw?


----------



## plumbingfix (Apr 11, 2012)

No luck. The pin/knob in the center is attached solid with the plate. I tried turning the whole thing from the pin (which would be the same as turning the whole plate from its outer edge, but perhaps with better leverage), but it doesn't budge.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

It does un screw. Put a screwdriver in there or pliers to hold the plate whole trying to turn it.
Spray some type of lubricate on there.


----------



## noclothes (Mar 3, 2013)

*Here's another, but REALLY no screws*

How do I remove this one? Around the entire perimeter of the cover, there are no setscrews, it's just nice clean chrome. It turns slightly in either direction to open and close the drain stopper, through a linkage. I'm a little scared to try to pry it off, or to just "turn really hard" in one direction or the other...there must be a trick. There's no brand name on the cover, though other components in the tub are from Drake and Grohe.

Or should I even be trying to take it off? It's impossible to snake the tub through the drain, because there's a plastic nonremovable baffle just under the drain cover.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

You should have started a new thread so it's easier for others to understand the real issue.

Is there a slot on the underside of the handle for water to pass through? There's probably a set screw hidden in there.


----------



## noclothes (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks...there's no slot, I think water would just seep out around the cover; in any event, I can't find a slot, or a setscrew. But you think there must be one?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I believe it either unscrews or pops off


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Use a mirror under the cover. If it turns it has to have a set screw that bears on a flat spot on a shaft, otherwise it would not operate. I suppose the cap might pop off too and hide a splined shaft. If this is the case, You should see a little area where the black plate has a slot in it. Again, look with strong lighting and a mirror.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

royalsmith said:


> There is good idea of replacement of bathtub overflow plate.Basically replacement of overflow plate is easy job but another problem is no screws.could you give me hint of bath tube drain stoppers?


YES! 


:thumbup:


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

royalsmith said:


> There is good idea of replacement of bathtub overflow plate.Basically replacement of overflow plate is easy job but another problem is no screws.could you give me hint of bath tube drain stoppers?


HUH? Is this in code?  Wait, let me grab my Enigma machine.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

noclothes said:


> How do I remove this one? Around the entire perimeter of the cover, there are no setscrews, it's just nice clean chrome. It turns slightly in either direction to open and close the drain stopper, through a linkage. I'm a little scared to try to pry it off, or to just "turn really hard" in one direction or the other...there must be a trick. There's no brand name on the cover, though other components in the tub are from Drake and Grohe.
> 
> Or should I even be trying to take it off? It's impossible to snake the tub through the drain, because there's a plastic nonremovable baffle just under the drain cover.


The drain is probably plugged with hair and bleach dissolves hair. So rather than attempting to remove parts that some designer had to make look beautiful rather than functional just put a cup of bleach in the drain and let set for about 20 minutes and then add a gallon of hot water. Repeat if the drain remains partially plugged.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

royalsmith said:


> There is good idea of replacement of bathtub overflow plate.Basically replacement of overflow plate is easy job but another problem is no screws.could you give me hint of bath tube drain stoppers?


 Aaaaand .....the winner......of the most incomprehensible post of the week is........


----------



## JLPDIY (Aug 6, 2016)

Plumingfix--

I found your post about trying to remove an old tub overflow plate/cover with an image search. I have the same one and need to remove it to resurface the tub. Did you ever figure out how to get it out?

Thank you for any assistance you can offer.


----------



## Tabbie (10 mo ago)

plumbingfix said:


> here it is...thanks...


----------



## Dolphin36 (2 mo ago)

SEE OTHER MESSAGE


----------

